# Tree Stand Harness



## thecanadian (Oct 5, 2010)

I an new to archery and bought my first tree stand the other day. With it came this vast expanse of seatbelt material that they claim to be a harness. I took one look at this thing and thought that it was a little excessive. I rock climb and have taken 35 foot falls on equipment that was no where near that thick. So, I decided to make my own tree stand harness. I bought some webbing from REI, and few water knots later I had a much lighter less obtrusive harness that attaches to the back. Has anyone else attempted this? Just trying to save a buck, new tree stand harnesses can cost upwards of $120.00
The harness that I made cost me $8.00. I also swapped out the webbing that attaches me to the tree with some smaller cordage.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Post a picture of it. I agree the seatbelt spider webs are for the birds.


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

And another person that would be interested in seeing pictures.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

"And another person that would be interested in seeing pictures. "

X3


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

This is probably one place where I wouldn't trust my self to DIY. When it comes to a free fall I'm not feeling to comfy with my ability to calculate the forces properly. Having said that I also agree that thing they sell with the tree stands is paramount to Rubik's cube. Especially at 4:00am and you haven't had your coffee yet. I can say from experience it's simple impossible to put on. I had 2 of them and both went into the circular file. I bought the one that is sewn into a vest. Much nicer! 

If you are confident with your knowledge and it sounds like you probably are being a rock climber and all, have at it. Oh and yes lets see some pictures.


----------



## Paracord Joes (Aug 28, 2010)

thecanadian said:


> So, I decided to make my own tree stand harness. Just trying to save a buck, new tree stand harnesses can cost upwards of $120.00. The harness that I made cost me $8.00.


I really, really, REALLY hope this is NOT your last post on here.....


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

He musta fell!!!!Since he don't reply.


----------



## thecanadian (Oct 5, 2010)

No, I was doing HW all day. I dont have a digital camera so I cant post a pic but it sorta looks like the one found here. The only variation I did was to incorperate a D loop on the back to accept a Carabiner. I dont really understand the whole upper body chest thing found in most tree stand harnesses. A harness that is tied well will prevent even a head first fall (been there). THe only reason why I am not using my regular climbing harness is that it is bright blue and has gear loops that would only get in the way. In the one that I made, I used a webbing that fit more with my camo pattern. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4488324_make-swiss-seat.html


----------



## thecanadian (Oct 5, 2010)

This shows just about exactly what I did, only the carabiner is in the back....hope this helps

http://www.ehow.com/video_4973440_tie-swiss-seat-harness.html


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Just to save a few pounds, a few minutes or a few dollars? Ask my brother-in-law (or my sister and nieces) who fell and broke his back, neck and pelvis if it's worth it....


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Unless you have a way of testing it. . I wouldnt do it. . 

I understand that you have been rock climbing and may think it is excessive, but for something that could possibly save your life, wouldnt you want to be safe rather than sorry in the end?


----------



## thecanadian (Oct 5, 2010)

Mountaineers have been using this rig for a long time, they are light weight and are a SAFE economical way of protecting yourself from danger. I myself used this kind of harness on Switzerland’s highest peak, Dufourspitz. There is really no risk involved in swapping out a full body harness to one like this. The setup that I have actually limits me from falling very far, I keep the rope that attaches me to the tree rather short. Even if I were to step off the tree stand, i would only go down a whopping 2 feet. The swiss seat is very simple and very reliable (just as much as one that costs $100.00+) The only difference here is 1)comfort when you take a fall (your ‘goods‘ might get pinched), and 2)ease of use; not everyone feels safe to tie their own knots. If you are confident in how you tie a knot, then this is a perfectly safe rig. This set up only requires that you know how to tie a water knot (can be used for leg loops as well), which is hard to screw up. The reason I posted this is to show that you how you can save a buck and still stay safe, you dont always have to get the beefiest most expencive thing. Often somthing as simple as this will do the job just as well. I dont justify buying another harness because I dont plan on falling everytime I get into my treestand an unpadded one like this will suffice.

I forgot to mention, another added benifit to a "diper" harness is that you can even protect yourself if you have to climb up the tree to your stand. All that you need is a dedicated line hanging down, and some small cordage that will attach you to the rope. Just tie prusik knot (or somthing similar) to the main line and clip onto the loop with a carabiner (locking). This system also works on down climbing.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Not to knock your harness or you ability to make them, like you said you do rock climbing so you know the dangers of falling. My line of work requires me to wear them often and the forces applied to the harness the lanyard and the person wearing them are huge. I am sent to school and trained in fall arrest systems for my company and think everyone should know of the real dangers of falling with and without a harness. 

The harness sold with my tree stands do not meet the ANSI Z359 specs. Also don't see where the other harnesses sold at bass pro and such meet these specs. According to their descriptions anyways. Wish they all were though, but guess its not cost effective. 

Wont go into all the details but would like to share some info to help anyone..

Best practices 

Wear your harness at any time you are in a danger of falling 

tie off to your anchor this case being a tree a high as possible to limit the distance you fall before your fall arrest system has to work

wear your leg straps!!! wear them as tight as you can stand. (2 fingers between leg and strap is best) The force applied to your harness is going to yank the straps up and if loose can change you from a rooster to a hen really quick. if not used you can slip right out of the harness in the event of a fall. The number of people that die from improperly wearing the harness is unreal. Think its about equal to people who don't even wear a harness. 

chest strap should be across your nipples when positions correctly snug fitting. 

lanyard connecting to harness or D-ring if it has it should be in center of your shoulder blades

I would also recommend people especially using climbing stands to invest in trauma straps. The will help you release the harness on your crotch area and prevent blood from pooling into your lower legs. They also make straps that can help lower yourself if you want them. After 15 minutes of hanging with out getting down or using trauma straps the odds are really not in your favor. 

The trauma straps are really a life saver they will give you time to call for help and keep the blood flowing, Can stand on them for hours if need be, but hope no one ever has to. 

If you do fall and hang with the danger of blood pooling in your legs dont remove your harness when you get down. you risk cardiac arrest from the unoxygenated blood rushing to your heart. Let the EMT'S do it, you need to be checked out anyway as you could have suffered internal damage as well. 

last thing... if you do fall, cut the harness up so it can never be used again and replace it. its done its job.


----------



## shoenanvil (Dec 20, 2006)

I have made a living wearing a harness on several construction jobs and I wear a BLUE & YELLOW harness when I climb a tree because I trust this one. If I don't care for the color I just wear clothes over it and send my double lanyard out.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

One word MUDDY


----------



## Twin6 (Sep 5, 2008)

I understand your thinking about money, but I gladly spent $120 so I could go home so see my wife and daughter in the unlikely event of falling.


----------

